# Tips



## Marc Bulandr (Jan 24, 2018)

My fellow Uber drivers. I do this only part time, but work full time as a technology exec. I took my entire Sunday and drove 20 trips, both with people, and delivery. Bravo to all of you that do this full time. It's mentally exhausting work. Tips are so very important. Here is my commitment to you: I will tip every single time I drive in a an Uber as a passenger.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We appreciate it.

How did you fare?


----------



## Marc Bulandr (Jan 24, 2018)

It was decent. One the clock for just under 10 hours. More delivery than people. Some of the wait time was excessive, others were fine. I prefer taking riders, as it represents an opportunity to meet new people and learn new things, and maybe make a friend or a business relationship along the way. In the burbs (Crystal Lake) you don't get the benefit of the boost, at least from what I have seen. There are a lot of hard working folks that need to Uber back and forth from their employer, which is why pool makes sense. In the city, I suspect one can make money. In Crystal Lake, it is not likely you will get many multiple riders. Spent about $20 in gas. Put on a bunch of miles. Made just over $150, and got the bonus $50 for a total of $200+. Tips were scare. My service, I believe, was empathetic and courteous.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you believe in participation trophies too?


----------

